# Multiple collars



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

I notice in photos that some of your Vs are wearing more than one collar (besides harness). I'm curious what the other one(s) are for. Milo (9 mos) only wears one at a time for her 6-ft leash.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles wears an LED collar as well after dusk and soon will have the E collar


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

On my dogs
1st is a flat collar with name plate. The second is a ecollar.


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Milo wears his leather collar with his tags and his e collar if we go on an off lead walk


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper wears a regular harness and/or collar, depending in the circumstances. Then an e-collar, and if we're out at night, an LED collar (Glowdoggie) for visibility. Both regular collars/harnesses and the e-collar have ID tags or plates. The e-collar is the only collar I don't change out (the spoiled thing has 2 harnesses and about 4 collars), so that's what also carries his rabies and license tags.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE - a PUP of many collars - the E -never leaves home without it - pinch for serious training ( steady to flush & shot ) reversible for hunt & Field trials - leather to look good - name plate on all !!! choke neVer - for me - a whistle lanyard - transmitter - water for the mutt - treats when we get home - blank gun & bumpers because every time out we learn - fun we go to Rabbit's house - going out the front door is neVer easy - do I do it every time ? not eVen close - but I do try - PIKE loves to work - I am the the lazy one - what you do is up to you - the Vizsla is along for the ride - make it a great TRIP !!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Our boy's wear their flat collars for all outings, we use slip lead in place of a leash for walks ( they have worked very well ). Hiking if on lead they wear collars and a ceck cord or leash. 

What works for you will be the best option, doesn't matter what we use.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

This is something I've often wondered. ???
Mine used to wear a collar but I was finding I was putting them on and off everyday, otherwise the wet collars mark their neck and start to smell :-\ Having three dogs, I just couldn't be bothered :-\
They swim most days and it's so wet here in somerset anyway :'( 
It's snowing here this morning!
I was coming back from a walk yesterday morning, I stopped off at the farm shop and when I got out of my car I noticed two beautiful vizsla's sat in a new Audi estate parked beside me 
I had a quick Nosey look ,and noticed they were sat on a spotlessly clean piece of vet bed,all shinny and refined :-X
Clean dogs/ clean car- how elegant!
I opened my boot and locked my rabble into the Lintran. I do this so that they can watch the world go by,and also so they don't steam up the windows , they were all filthy,mud on 
noses,generally bedraggled and shabby :'( I've posted pics that show the state of my dog wagon :'(
I was ashamed.When we got home I put them in the tub and gave them a proper bath,with dog shampoo! They came up lovely and shiny :-* and now it's snowing! :-[ 
I was hoping to take some pics today :-X


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

For Ziva and Izzy ...they have their regular every day collars on and then when we go hiking in the woods I also put on each of them a bright orange hunting collar .... not only for them to be seen by anyone out hunting... (even though the property we hike on belongs to a dear friend and he does not allow hunting other than close friends that have asked permission - you never know when someone may cross over property lines) ... but also the bright orange allows me to spot them easier in the woods.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Vida said:


> I was coming back from a walk yesterday morning, I stopped off at the farm shop and when I got out of my car I noticed two beautiful vizsla's sat in a new Audi estate parked beside me
> I had a quick Nosey look ,and noticed they were sat on a spotlessly clean piece of vet bed,all shinny and refined :-X
> Clean dogs/ clean car- how elegant!
> I opened my boot and locked my rabble into the Lintran. I do this so that they can watch the world go by,and also so they don't steam up the windows , they were all filthy,mud on
> noses,generally bedraggled and shabby :'(


They are beautiful clean, but I'm going to out on a limb and guess that yours had the better morning! I don't know many (any) that would pick being spotless over a nice muddy walk.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Safety orange flat collar with brass name plate.
e-collar.
and sometimes a pinch if he's being a dufus.


----------



## Gingerbread (Aug 7, 2013)

Ha ha! Just read your post Vida! We live in Somerset, have 2 beautiful vizslas and also drive an Audi estate-which is new! You caught them on the one day they were clean! Although we do carry a whole lot of towels to try and dry off the mud before they get in the car, which is normally driven by a very scruffy muddy husband! We use the waterproof ruff wear collars which don't smell, so fantastic for wet muddy dogs!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Gingerbread said:


> Ha ha! Just read your post Vida! We live in Somerset, have 2 beautiful vizslas and also drive an Audi estate-which is new! You caught them on the one day they were clean! Although we do carry a whole lot of towels to try and dry off the mud before they get in the car, which is normally driven by a very scruffy muddy husband! We use the waterproof ruff wear collars which don't smell, so fantastic for wet muddy dogs!


Very Spooky.......

But very funny ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby had _*a*_ collar up till about 12 months old when her recall was less than 100 per cent. She wears no collar these days, especially as she'll be working for next 4 months when a collar can be a real life threatener to her.


----------



## Gingerbread (Aug 7, 2013)

Ruby hanging out in the buff, well if you've got it, flaunt it!!! ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Gingerbread said:


> Ruby hanging out in the buff, well if you've got it, flaunt it!!! ;D


naah, just dont want Ruby hanging out to dry on a brashed and felled pine tree


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

I would love for Henry to go without his collar on occasion--he looks so handsome au natural, but he gets absolutely frantic when we take it off. It's nudge, nudge, nudge, roo, roo, roo until we put it back on. It's weird and he has always reacted that way.


----------

